# old brown java



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've seen this available as green beans and description sounds interesting but have come across mixed reviews.

Would be interested on opinions from others who may have tried it from a roaster.

Thanks


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I thought this was a thread with a name for your home roast or your xmas log you roasted


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dark strong earthy , not for the faint hearted ( my kind review ) . Old leather taste and smell ( unkind review )


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Dark strong earthy , not for the faint hearted ( my kind review ) . Old leather taste and smell ( unkind review )


Is that the log or the beans Bootsy?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Log? ........


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Grahams roast log from the other thread about his bathroom roasting


----------

